# Good books?????



## eyecare627 (Mar 26, 2010)

Anyone know of any good books to help get through a seperation, loss of love and basically rebuilding life again? I'am not a reader but I'am willing to try anything to get "me" back again!

Thanks friends.................


----------



## sicksicksick (Mar 7, 2010)

Love-Must-Tough by James-Dobson was recommended to me.


----------



## Bigsigh (Oct 26, 2009)

"The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle is a good one.


----------



## blahblahblah (Mar 2, 2010)

Bigsigh said:


> "The Power of Now" by Eckhart Tolle is a good one.


Seconded.

Awesome book.


----------



## eyecare627 (Mar 26, 2010)

thank you, heading to the bookstore tomorrow...


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

As always, I strongly recommend "The Five Love Languages" by Gary Chapman. This book truly holds the key to ALL relationships. I wish I could have read it years ago!

Another awesome read is "The Noticer" by Andy Andrews. It teaches us life is all about perspective. I could not put it down until I got to the end.

Gary Chapman has another book titled "Hope for the Separated" which I found to be helpful. It is heavily religious, so I realize it isn't for everyone. I think it is most helpful if you are the one who was "dumped".


----------

